# What NEC, or other, code cycle are you under?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Right now NYS is under the New York State Residential Building Code for one and two family dwellings. This is verbatim based on the 1999 NEC for most things. Many things are missing though. For instance, it is nowhere prohibited to put more than one wire in a neutral hole in a panel. It is VERY common for guys to put the neutral and ground of a branch circuit in the same hole. I did it this way for years myself. I stopped doing it this way a few years ago, but there is NO legal prohibition against it in a residential setting. This is just one example of the disparity between locations and codes.

For everything else we use the 1999 NEC. Thing is if there is a debate in the field many inspectors will whip out the 2002 or 2005 code book, even for residential.

This August it is said that we will adopt a new NYSRBC for 1&2 family which will be based on the 2002 NEC. Everything else will follow the 2005 NEC. 
All this four months before a whole new (2008) NEC code cycle.:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

My state just adopted statewide codes in 2004. At that time, we went to the 2002 NEC. In January of this year (2007), the state just switched to the 2005 NEC. 

Before statewide codes, most of the local jurisdictions with enforced codes were either on the '84 or '87 NEC.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

right now the state of wisconsin is allready adopted the 02 code but allready ran 05 code now but few area still behind with codes but there are few addments we have that we did deleted the AFCI for the last few code cycles [ i think it will be in 08 cycle for sure { i dont know if they can override this again }] 

Merci, Marc


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

TN. is on the 2002. They said they will be going to the 2005 soon. I was told by the inspector that they will not be going to the 2005 at all.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Right now NYS is under the New York State Residential Building Code for one and two family dwellings. This is verbatim based on the 1999 NEC for most things. Many things are missing though. For instance, it is nowhere prohibited to put more than one wire in a neutral hole in a panel. It is VERY common for guys to put the neutral and ground of a branch circuit in the same hole. I did it this way for years myself. I stopped doing it this way a few years ago, but there is NO legal prohibition against it in a residential setting.


There probably is. 110.3 Before putting ground and neutral together, check the rating of the neutral busbar-everyone I've checked don't allow it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> There probably is. 110.3 Before putting ground and neutral together, check the rating of the neutral busbar-everyone I've checked don't allow it.


I know that 110.3 would apply, but, now I would have to check the exact wording on this, I think it just says you can put X number of conductors in a single hole and that they must be of the same size. I do not think it makes a distinction about being ground or neutral.

Like I said, I have not done it this way for years, but MANY around here still.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

In GA the past few cycles have been put in place the first of July of the same year.
I expect 2008 to work out the same way, becoming eeffective next July.
The state has very little modifactions, but the locals can make it more stringent.
My county does not allow 14 to be used at all. The kitchen can have two recepicale outlets per circuit.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I know that 110.3 would apply, but, now I would have to check the exact wording on this, I think it just says you can put X number of conductors in a single hole and that they must be of the same size. I do not think it makes a distinction about being ground or neutral.
> 
> Like I said, I have not done it this way for years, but MANY around here still.


Square D QO and Cutler Hammer specify multiple GROUNDs. Not trying to bust your b***s or anything:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No, no. That's fine. 
I literally can't remember the last time I actually read the instructions on a panel label.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

2005 NEC here...


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Utah adopts the code the following January of the year the code comes out. So we adopted the 2005 NEC on January 1st of 2006 and will adopt the 2008 on January 1st of 2009.

Chris


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

Pete
The NYS system is not as easy as you have mentioned.

The Residential code (chapters 33-42) is good for 1 & 2 family houses with services up to 400 amps. Otherwise as you have stated, the '99 NEC is used for other than what I stated above.

The hard part really is in the Residential Code. What the administrative portion of the Residential Code states is...(paraphasing) that the parts of the Residential Code that are not covered as in the NEC, should in fact then be referenced from the NEC. So, where do we and where do we not reference the NEC for 1 & 2 family dwellings??? Now you know why some inspectors have used the NEC instead.

Also, There are many portions of the actual building code portion of the Residential Code that stress electrical issues...hmmm, I wonder how many people are following this???

Also, the Fire Code, Mechanical Code and the Energy Conservation Construction code are all to be followed as well. 
I hope I made your day


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

The NEC code we must folliow depends on which town we are. Usually we code up to the latest standards. In this case 05. I remember seeing one town is still on the 91 code, with amendments of course. Absolutly rediculous.


----------



## TheElectricalGuru (Jan 16, 2007)

Sigh........sadly we just adopted the 2002 NEC in Virginia last year. Can you say BEHIND THE TIMES.......real fast 10 times. If you can welcome to Virginia.


----------



## mickeyco (Apr 13, 2007)

Chicago has their own code, in the suburbs by where I'm at, it's NEC '90, '99, '02 and '05 within a few mile radius and all with local amendments. And some areas have no code at all or you go by the county code (usually a version of the NEC), Illinois has no Statewide code, it's a mess and quite expensive to keep up with all the code books, not to mention the local amendments.

Local Amendments:


----------



## Jim (Jun 12, 2007)

This is an interesting thread; I’ve often wondered just how coordinated codes were from locality to locality. From this post it’s amazing just how diversified it actually is. 

When I took my apprenticeship in Milwaukee, the State of Wisconsin had their own code book based on the NEC, generally it was about a code and a half behind, but modified to the particularities of that area. It’s been a few decades, and I don’t know if Wisconsin still does that or not.

Phoenix adopted the 2005 code earlier this year, and expects to adopt the 2008 code about mid 2009. I’ve always worked by the latest code regardless, and occasionally have had a difference of opinion with the authority in command. 

Phoenix used to have a Construction Code; I don’t think most people working this area even remember it. I have a copy and the electrical section is 11 pages long and dealt mostly with the high ambient temperature we have here. The last revision noted in my copy is November 13, 1986.


----------

